# Pet cremation in Rome



## Pippomcnal (Mar 16, 2019)

Sadly we lost our dear Maltese Ciccio overnight. He suffered a great seizure at 3 am and he was dead by 4 am. Is it possible in Rome to have private cremation of a pet. We would like to have his ashes with us until we have a permanent place to keep them. Anybody have any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

cimitero romano 'Casa Rosa' animali

If you google that they do burials. Maybe they have a lead for you. Give them a call. They don't seem to have a website.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Assuming that things in Italy work in a similar manner to here in France, contact your veterinary (or a local vet). They should know about cremation services in the area - or may actually have a service they work with.


----------



## Pippomcnal (Mar 16, 2019)

Pippomcnal said:


> Sadly we lost our dear Maltese Ciccio overnight. He suffered a great seizure at 3 am and he was dead by 4 am. Is it possible in Rome to have private cremation of a pet. We would like to have his ashes with us until we have a permanent place to keep them. Anybody have any suggestions. Thanks


Thanks go out to Nick and Bev for their quick replies. Always so helpful. 

We found a pet funeral service called THE BRIDGE out in the La Rustica neighborhood. It is part of a full service pet store run by a very sympathetic young man Emanuele. The idea of his store is complete service from birth to death, including grooming and training, feeding and toys and treats, etc. They do singolo cremazione, and would even arrange a full on funeral. And not overly expensive. 

There were also some general human funeral houses which offer pet services. But they seem to be quite expensive.


----------

